# Chat With Traders - Aaron Fifield's Podcast



## CanOz (5 May 2016)

This podcast is really gaining a following and there have been some great traders on the show to date. I'll ask Aaron to stop by now and again, if Joe has no issue and post the latest episode.

The latest episode has Eric Hunsader of Nanex fame.

The host, Aaron Fifield is a Brisbane lad too!

Chat with Traders


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2016)

It is great to see that fake orders to manipulate price is being exposed, scrutinised, punished and discouraged. Thieves (the human hyaena) are never too far away from money. Either bid or ask with intent or go try their luck at the casino I reckon.


----------



## CanOz (29 August 2016)

Minwa, can you have a listen to Tom Sosnoff on this podcast and give your impression....I think he's a snake oil salesman....but I'm no options trader. Much appreciated!


----------



## cynic (29 August 2016)

I had a listen to that podcast, and whilst I only partially agree with many of the views expressed, I can readily understand how an option trader might come to form those views.

Like yourself, I would be interested in hearing minwa's thoughts.

For anyone that might, perchance, be interested, here are mine:

I did not see Tom as a snake oil salesman, but he did somehow fail to recognise that his criticisms of futures could equally be levelled at the components of which an option is typically comprised. 

As far as I can tell, available inefficiencies aren't being as fully exploited in options as they are in the futures markets, hence, the advantages they currently offer to the savvy trader. 

His very last statements, around the topic of trading against a held asset for the puposes of basis reduction, were the only ones in which I found myself in full agreement.


----------



## Newt (29 August 2016)

Thanks Canoz.  Another weekly podcast I've found stimulating was 52Traders.  Few of these including the Nick Radge interview got me thinking about new systems ideas or tweaks to existing trading plans.  Others I skipped out of pretty quick.


----------



## Quant (29 August 2016)

Newt said:


> Thanks Canoz.  Another weekly podcast I've found stimulating was 52Traders.  Few of these including the Nick Radge interview got me thinking about new systems ideas or tweaks to existing trading plans.  Others I skipped out of pretty quick.





Another great trader podcast is  http://bettersystemtrader.com/  . Also run by Aussie guy  . Has an interview with one of ASF's better contributors also    http://bettersystemtrader.com/006-dr-howard-bandy/  . Ive listened to almost every interview . Particularly good if you are going down the systems road obviously


----------



## CanOz (29 August 2016)

Quant said:


> Another great trader podcast is  http://bettersystemtrader.com/  . Also run by Aussie guy  . Has an interview with one of ASF's better contributors also    http://bettersystemtrader.com/006-dr-howard-bandy/  . Ive listened to almost every interview . Particularly good if you are going down the systems road obviously




Totally agree and I'm tending more towards the quantitative podcasts more and more these days....I can listen to my saved ones over and over again and still get too many ideas!


----------



## aaronfifield (20 October 2016)

Hey all,

Aaron Fifield here. CanOz, thanks heaps for creating this thread””much appreciated! 

I'd like to join the conversation and share the most recent episode of the podcast... It's an interview I recorded with an independent futures trader from the UK; Adrian (@AdeyF69 on Twitter).

Here's the direct link: chatwithtraders.com/ep-095-adrian-adeyf69

Adrian is a former-professional sailor of almost decades, who approaches trading in an extremely process driven type of way. The man is a real workhorse!

After I asked him about surviving storms at sea, 50-foot waves and encounters with pirates, we got into:

- What Adrian does to get familiar with new markets
- When stats can give you an edge and what to watch out for
- How he reviews his performance and structures trading plans
- Why it pays to be relentlessly process driven
- etc.

Hope you'll enjoy it. I'll be floating about too, so if you have any comments please don't be shy!

Aaron




CanOz said:


> This podcast is really gaining a following and there have been some great traders on the show to date. I'll ask Aaron to stop by now and again, if Joe has no issue and post the latest episode.
> 
> The latest episode has Eric Hunsader of Nanex fame.
> 
> ...


----------



## skc (20 October 2016)

aaronfifield said:


> Hope you'll enjoy it. I'll be floating about too, so if you have any comments please don't be shy!




Hi Aaron,

Great to see you pop your head in here.

Just a quick note to say what a tremendous job you are doing with your podcast (that word is so 00's ). Your interviews offer rare insights into a huge range of traders with every different background, market, trading style, and more importantly, invaluable lessons for newbies and seasoned traders alike.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## CanOz (21 October 2016)

Yeah, well done Aaron, love the last two especially! It's one podcast I look forward to every week for sure.


----------



## aaronfifield (21 October 2016)

skc, thanks a million! Nice to hear 

Are there any particular episodes which have been highlights for you?

- Aaron



skc said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Great to see you pop your head in here.
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronfifield (21 October 2016)

Pleased to hear it! 




CanOz said:


> Yeah, well done Aaron, love the last two especially! It's one podcast I look forward to every week for sure.


----------



## peter2 (21 October 2016)

Just listened to my first podcast of yours Aaron (Adrian-Adeyf69, former pro-sailor now trader). It seems he puts more time into his pre-day prep and post day review than actually trading. What makes the podcast valuable for me was that Adrian's trading style is like my own, discretionary but structured (or process driven). I was very impressed by the thoroughness of his pre-day prep. I know I need to improve this aspect of my intraday efforts. 

You did a good job of getting Adrian to recall one of his turning points ("aha" moments) when he recalled what he realised when he excluded all his off-plan (random) trades and noticed that his on-plan trades were slightly profitable. 

If you can get these experienced traders to recall their most significant turning points and explain the steps they took to come to these moments, you'll have a valuable podcast.


----------



## aaronfifield (21 October 2016)

Peter, thanks for taking the time to listen!

I also thought the point Adrian bought up about tracking trades vs tracking errors was really solid.

There's plenty more episodes on the site, so let me know if you're looking for anything specific.

Best,
Aaron




peter2 said:


> Just listened to my first podcast of yours Aaron (Adrian-Adeyf69, former pro-sailor now trader). It seems he puts more time into his pre-day prep and post day review than actually trading. What makes the podcast valuable for me was that Adrian's trading style is like my own, discretionary but structured (or process driven). I was very impressed by the thoroughness of his pre-day prep. I know I need to improve this aspect of my intraday efforts.
> 
> You did a good job of getting Adrian to recall one of his turning points ("aha" moments) when he recalled what he realised when he excluded all his off-plan (random) trades and noticed that his on-plan trades were slightly profitable.
> 
> If you can get these experienced traders to recall their most significant turning points and explain the steps they took to come to these moments, you'll have a valuable podcast.


----------



## CanOz (21 October 2016)

There are some guys here that would make some interesting podcasts that are not now trading prop but are consistently profitable traders in their own right....


----------



## skc (21 October 2016)

aaronfifield said:


> skc, thanks a million! Nice to hear
> 
> Are there any particular episodes which have been highlights for you?
> 
> - Aaron




I discovered your podcast quite late so I binge listened about 2/3 a day for several weeks during the trading day. What that means is that I simply couldn't keep track of all the names of the traders.... but quite a few snippets stuck with me:

- The guy who traded for 6 decades recently going thru a year-long drawdown...
- The guy who talk about the importance of looking after yourself... like going for a walk in the middle of the trading day
- The 2 guys who bought ASX shares to participate in discounted rights issue during the GFC (I did the same thing to some extent)
- The guy who discussed emotional capital... how you can trade really well for 3 months then lose your confidence with 2 weeks of poor trading
- The guy who worked as a chef and learned trading on the side
etc etc

It's interesting to see how these people really open up in these interviews.


----------



## fiftyeight (21 October 2016)

CanOz said:


> There are some guys here that would make some interesting podcasts that are not now trading prop but are consistently profitable traders in their own right....




I can also think of a couple I would like to hear interviewed, hopefully one in particular puts his hand up


----------



## CanOz (21 October 2016)

skc said:


> I discovered your podcast quite late so I binge listened about 2/3 a day for several weeks during the trading day. What that means is that I simply couldn't keep track of all the names of the traders.... but quite a few snippets stuck with me:
> 
> - The guy who traded for 6 decades recently going thru a year-long drawdown...
> - The guy who talk about the importance of looking after yourself... like going for a walk in the middle of the trading day
> ...




Its a bit like trading books, full of little gems here and there....each podcast has something really valuable. Perhaps a better analogy is the market wizards series...


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 October 2016)

Thank you Mr. Aaron Fifield. It is the pdf's, "The One Thing" edition 1 & 2 that is most profound for me. Like  all the butterflies set free.


----------



## aaronfifield (3 November 2016)

If there's anyone in particular, please feel free to point them out to me. You can email me (aaron@chatwithtraders.com) if you don't want to do this on a public forum...



CanOz said:


> There are some guys here that would make some interesting podcasts that are not now trading prop but are consistently profitable traders in their own right....


----------



## aaronfifield (3 November 2016)

Awesome! I'm pleased they were helpful 



Wysiwyg said:


> Thank you Mr. Aaron Fifield. It is the pdf's, "The One Thing" edition 1 & 2 that is most profound for me. Like  all the butterflies set free.


----------



## aaronfifield (3 November 2016)

Hey all, I released a new episode this morning...

It's an interview with Derek Wong, who is the Director of Systematic Trading and Options at a private fund in Shanghai.

Here's the link if you'd like to listen: chatwithtraders.com/ep-097-derek-wong

Derek initially got his start in the CBOT agricultural pits, before working at various quant shops and moving to mainland China.

There's a lot of substance in this episode, and Derek speaks openly about topics such as:

- Emerging markets
- Cultural differences of Chinese investors
- Convergent/divergent strategies
- The three dimensions of diversification
- Different ways of thinking about your trading

Hope you find it interesting!

Aaron


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 November 2016)

Love your work Aaron, keep it up


----------



## CanOz (3 November 2016)

aaronfifield said:


> Hey all, I released a new episode this morning...
> 
> It's an interview with Derek Wong, who is the Director of Systematic Trading and Options at a private fund in Shanghai.
> 
> ...




I had a couple of beers with Derek when I last visited Beijing, top bloke and smart as a whip!


----------



## Newt (5 November 2016)

Wow, Better System Trader really is a fantastic product.  Have been immersing myself in some of the interviews during work commutes.  Very stimulating for weekend tweaking and general ideas.  Some great work by Andrew Swanscott.


----------



## aaronfifield (10 November 2016)

Sure thing! Thanks buddy.



ThingyMajiggy said:


> Love your work Aaron, keep it up


----------



## aaronfifield (10 November 2016)

Another week, another episode....

This time around I spoke with Peter To, a day trader in New York:
https://chatwithtraders.com/ep-098-peter-to/

Before trading, Peter played online poker””and did so with a fair amount of success. When making the move into financial markets, he traded for a number of prop firms and had (very) mixed experiences.

So, in this episode we talk about both the good and the bad times of life as a prop trader, and we also discuss whether or not conventional trading wisdom is really wise at all.

For a full summary and to listen, just follow the link above 

~ Aaron


----------



## aaronfifield (17 November 2016)

Hey folks, a new episode is now available:

EP 099: What happens on a merchant trading desk””with energy veteran, Brynne Kelly

Brynne is an electricity, natural gas, and crude oil trader who’s spent the majority of her career on merchant trading desks, for the likes of BP, amongst others. She's also been a prop trader and is experienced as a hedge fund portfolio manager.

Listening to this episode you'll gain great insight to how things work from the merchant side, and how Brynne trained and managed newer traders, as well as some talk about fundamentals and macro trends.

Please enjoy!

- Aaron


----------



## aaronfifield (24 November 2016)

Ladies and gents,

I've just released the one hundredth episode of Chat With Traders podcast! 

My guest is a (very successful) independent day trader, Bao””or more commonly known as Modern Rock, on Twitter. To listen to this episode, just follow this link:

EP 100: Overcome adversity, dominate a niche, become ‘the house’ – Bao, @Modern_Rock

During the interview we speak about avoiding complacency, the greatest trade of Bao’s career, discovering a niche, managing confidence, tips for consistency, how to progress as a developing trader, plus more.

Hope you dig it!

- Aaron


----------



## PeterJ (24 November 2016)

Aaron keep up the great work
I am enjoying the podcasts a lot
Peter


----------



## aaronfifield (24 November 2016)

Awesome! No plans on slowing down, Peter 



PeterJ said:


> Aaron keep up the great work
> I am enjoying the podcasts a lot
> Peter


----------



## Modest (25 November 2016)

Long time listener and have listened to pretty much all of the episodes, great work Aaron.

I noticed a couple of recent guests seem a bit 'interesting' take for example your guest from EP100, he talks about Gurus who sell ****, fake traders and goes about saying such people make all their money from selling shi!t..

Anyway quick search on Google and I found the following: 

https://www.investorsunderground.com/modern-rock-dvd/

How to make billions for $39......




Seems a bit 'scammery' but I dont know


----------



## skc (25 November 2016)

Modest said:


> Long time listener and have listened to pretty much all of the episodes, great work Aaron.
> 
> I noticed a couple of recent guests seem a bit 'interesting' take for example your guest from EP100, he talks about Gurus who sell ****, fake traders and goes about saying such people make all their money from selling shi!t..




Bit hard to tell whether it's someone just using his name and picture without his consent. 

What terrible photoshopping as well! 



Modest said:


> How to make billions for $39......




Convert US$39 into Zimbabwean currency?


----------



## minwa (25 November 2016)

I think it's a joke ? The Preorder link goes to https://www.investorsunderground.com/april-fools/


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 November 2016)

Modest said:


> I noticed a couple of recent guests seem a bit 'interesting'



You mean the bloke who reckons he turned $20 into $20,000 playing on line poker. That's b.s. I have listened to several podcasts and have found the occasional insight in the waffle.


----------



## minwa (25 November 2016)

Modest said:


> Long time listener and have listened to pretty much all of the episodes, great work Aaron.
> 
> I noticed a couple of recent guests seem a bit 'interesting' take for example your guest from EP100, he talks about Gurus who sell ****, fake traders and goes about saying such people make all their money from selling shi!t..




Since you brought up this up..I haven't listened to the episode yet but I'm interested to hear what he say about that part. 

I like what Aaron's trying to do, especially since it's free. My problem with it is the guru part. I don't believe there is much verification of real trading done. I think for every guest he should be screen sharing with them while they opened up their brokerage statements for past few years and their results partially disclosed/summarised like in the Market Wizard books so we can actually know who we are hearing/learning from. But I would bet a LARGE majority of interviewees will decline the interview. 

For them it's free publicity. Quite a few of them are selling stuff, free promotion is always good. Most of them are "social" Twitter traders - any publicity to attract following is good. There's a few guys on the list who's courses are just pure rehashed garbage. On the positive side there are great big name interviewees who've got nothing to prove & gain like Schwaeger & Raschke who just love trading and giving back.

At the end of day, Aaron is running a business, he gets paid from sponsors and needs the traffic so he kinda needs the volume of interviewees.

Just my opinion, I'm sure someone somewhere gets something out of every interview even if the source is questionable..


----------



## CanOz (25 November 2016)

I believe Aaron has narrowed his focus now to mostly traders that don't offer anything in terms of education or coaching....


----------



## fiftyeight (26 November 2016)

If someone listens to a podcast and then buys something from the interviewee, I think it is fair to say they were going to blow their $$$ at some stage anyway


----------



## Modest (26 November 2016)

minwa said:


> I think it's a joke ? The Preorder link goes to https://www.investorsunderground.com/april-fools/




Ahh... Cool so he has a good sense of humour! Thanks for pointing that out minwa, I'm pretty neutral about the guy now. 

It was rather interesting how candid and open he was in the interview he pretty much openly said he was pumping and dumping stocks in the early days, he confirmed this indirectly about having to learn how to trade NASDAQ after he was taken down......kinda implies he didn't know Technical Analysis before being shut down.


----------



## Modest (13 December 2016)

Far out, I feel bad for the guy he is copping a lot of **** on twitter and people are posting his address online. 

https://twitter.com/modern_rock





I guess thats what can happen if you want recognition. Maybe this explains why there are so few successful traders contributing to online communities.


----------



## skyQuake (13 December 2016)

Modest said:


> Far out, I feel bad for the guy he is copping a lot of **** on twitter and people are posting his address online.
> 
> https://twitter.com/modern_rock
> 
> I guess thats what can happen if you want recognition. Maybe this explains why there are so few successful traders contributing to online communities.




Why is he copping flak? Just people trying to pry his system from him?


----------



## minwa (13 December 2016)

skyQuake said:


> Why is he copping flak? Just people trying to pry his system from him?




My guess is probably pissed off vendors by calling sh*t out. Seen it happen before on twitter. Trading related stuff is mostly a sad industry of crooks.

He chose to do the interview though and ultimately that's on him.


----------



## kid hustlr (13 December 2016)

Aaron,

Loving the podcast.

I've started from the very start and it will take me months to catch up to the latest episode but at this stage I'm really enjoying it. I listen to them as I drive to work and it reminds me what I should be doing with my life instead of what i am doing.

I'm (trying) to be more short term based and I thought the St Lucci guys (ep's 8 & 9 I think) were incredible. They are straight talking and provide plenty of insight.


----------



## helpme (14 January 2018)

I have been listening to the podcasts of Mr Aaron Fifield. Impressive young man. He sounds wiser than me even though I'm older. 

I wonder how is his own trading going today. I would certainly like to hear about it.


----------



## helpme (14 January 2018)

Which are the favourite episodes members of this forum like?

I like the one from Jack Schwager who is the famed author of Market Wizards series.


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 May 2018)

Have listened to many of these talk sessions and didn't find the information I sought as no trade star is going to give away too much. Like they talk a lot without saying much. This talk session has a learning curve approach which makes all sense to me.

Consistency -> Sizing -> Breath (edge expression) -> Sophistication (in how you express ideas).

He sounds like an excellent performance coach encouraging his money makers (traders) to hit that higher  net profit.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 May 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Have listened to many of these talk sessions and didn't find the information I sought as no trade star is going to give away too much. Like they talk a lot without saying much. This talk session has a learning curve approach which makes all sense to me.
> 
> Consistency -> Sizing -> Breath (edge expression) -> Sophistication (in how you express ideas).
> 
> He sounds like an excellent performance coach encouraging his money makers (traders) to hit that higher  net profit.




Yeh he does sound like a good performance coach, and I'd bet my bottom dollar it's his positivity and encouragement which is the big factor in helping his staff succeed.  It's easy enough to find and edge, after all.  ANyone can do that.

There are clues in the recording that he likes to make things sound more complicated than they really are.  This desire to make things sound complicated is probably one of the most pervasive and crap aspects of forums/education.


----------



## MovingAverage (5 February 2020)

I've just subscribed to this podcast and really enjoying it.


----------



## willoneau (5 February 2020)

I watched most of his podcasts and remember one were he said he has or was quitting trading because he was unable to become profitable. My thought was too much put into the podcasts instead of trading.


----------



## Warr87 (5 February 2020)

I'm a fan of the podcasts. Some of them are average but I think that's more just my own fundamental disagreement with the trader he interviewed. The majority of his podcasts are good! I play them while driving. Some are real good for ideas too.


----------



## Newt (5 February 2020)

Aaron really has provided a wonderful legacy for budding traders.  I didn't realise he'd given up on trading.  Seem to recall there was a period he worked with a prop firm as an advisor or risk manager.

Interesting comment about so much effort into the podcast may not have been helping Aaron on his trading journey.  Another podcast I quickly exhausted recently was "The Trading Story Podcast" - the host Brandon Clay eventually came to similar conclusion re trading and moved off to real estate investing.

Damn - I've done it again - brought up someone else's podcast when supposed to be thanking Aaron for all his hard yakka!  Thanks Aaron if you pass this way again - love your work, and so happy to see you're still going strong in 2020 and well on the way to 200 episodes.  What an effort......


----------



## Newt (5 February 2020)

Really enjoying episode 183 at the moment.   Hadn't heard the story of Jim Simons and Rennaisance.  Love this quote from Gregory Zuckerman that wrote the book on Simons:

_In truth, there likely are fewer inefficiencies and opportunities for investors than generally presumed. For all the unique data, computer firepower, special talent, and trading and risk-management expertise Renaissance has gathered, the firm only profits on barely more than 50 percent of its trades, a sign of how challenging it is to try to beat the market—and how foolish it is for most investors to try._

Excerpt article here:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbes...-gregory-zuckerman-book-excerpt/#1c467ea213b6


----------

